# Que choisir  ?



## Wally33 (21 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

je suis un futur converti à la pomme. Déçu d'années en années par Android je souhaite acquérir un iphone.
Pour l'instant je vais essayer l'occas, alors si je devais choisir entre XS max et 11 vois me conseilleriez lequel?

merci et bonne continuation à tous et toutes .


----------



## MrTom (21 Octobre 2020)

Hello,

Le 11, pour ses composants plus récentes et sa meilleure batterie, mais un XS max en a encore largement dans le ventre et pour encore quelques années.
Je te déconseille l'occasion, je te conseille le reconditionné depuis le site d'apple : les iPhones sont des mines d'or pour les trafiquants de pièces détachés. Acheter en dehors de ce réseau, c'est prendre un risque de se retrouver avec un téléphone qui a vu ses composants modifiés, comme la batterie, par des composants de moins bonne qualité.








						iPhone reconditionné
					

Économisez jusqu’à 15 % sur les iPhone reconditionnés par Apple. Garantie d’un an avec batterie et boîtier neufs. Livraison et retour gratuits.



					www.apple.com


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

A voir selon le budget


----------



## MrTom (21 Octobre 2020)

Oui parce que vu le prix du XS Max sur le refurb tu as un iPhone 12


----------



## Wally33 (22 Octobre 2020)

Merci de ces réponses,

en effet il faut préciser que j'aimerais dans la mesure du possible rester vers les 600€.
J'entends très bien ceux qui vont réagir en disant : "non mais à ce prix reste chez Google, un iphone c'est bien plus cher"
Je voulais surtout savoir si la différence entre le XS max et le 11 était importante. Mon utilisation étant principalement (si je prends mon historique actuel) rzo sociaux pour les messageries, Waze, TV, photo et agenda.
En ce qui concerne les arnaques des tel d'occas, ne peut-on pas trouver des moyens de sécuriser l'achat? Rencontre du vendeur, factures....

Je vais m'intéresser au backmarket et consorts et surveiller d'un œil les sites d’occasion.

@+......................quand je n'ariverai pas à le faire fonctionner!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2020)

Wally33 a dit:


> Je vais m'intéresser au backmarket


J'aurais un peu peur avec eux, tu pourrais te retrouver avec un écran qui ne vient pas de chez Apple.
Le meilleur moyen d'éviter les arnaques, c'est le réseau personnel : la famille, les amis, voir les bons amis des amis.


----------



## Wally33 (22 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'aurais un peu peur avec eux, tu pourrais te retrouver avec un écran qui ne vient pas de chez Apple.
> Le meilleur moyen d'éviter les arnaques, c'est le réseau personnel : la famille, les amis, voir les bons amis des amis.


Ah? Alors là merci car en candide que je suis je pensais ce site ultra sûr.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2020)

Wally33 a dit:


> je pensais ce site ultra sûr


Je fais suivre ce que j'ai vu sur le forum. Mais il ne faut pas non plus en faire une généralité, certains ici on acheté chez eux et en sont contents.


----------



## MrTom (22 Octobre 2020)

Par exemple le cas de ce monsieur : https://forums.macg.co/threads/etat...onutbattery-qui-croire.1344635/#post-13853557


----------



## Wally33 (28 Octobre 2020)

Encore merci pour vos retour.
La chance (?) a fait qu'un ami vendait son iphone11 128go a un prix correcte. Du coup dans 2 jours je serai un iphoniste!
Pour le transfert depuis mon Oneplus, "move to IOS" est bien? Je n'ai pas plis de données que ça non sauvegardées sur un cloud mais bon certaines choses peuvent être intéressantes à transférer (SMS, post-it...)
Le reste je pense que l'environnement Google (gestion des mdp, favoris, connexions ..) me suivra.
Bon reconfinement à tous.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2020)

Wally33 a dit:


> La chance (?) a fait qu'un ami vendait son iphone11 128go a un prix correcte. Du coup dans 2 jours je serai un iphoniste!


Bienvenue dans le club


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Octobre 2020)

Move to ios marche très bien, pas de soucis, par contre, ça ne transfer pas les applications.

Bienvenue dans le club ;-)


----------



## Wally33 (30 Octobre 2020)

Merci.
Mais avec ma chance.....le facteur ne passe pas aujourd'hui en raison de la mise en place du confinement ! Une journée de + à attendre mon nouveau joujou.
P.s.: ok pour les applis je ferai a la mano.

Bon j'étais mauvaise langue il est passé à 17h .
Pas de chance l'App de migration plante sur mon oneplus5....il refuse de se connecter à iphone en disant que celui-ci annule la connexion.
Tant pis je ferai autrement


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Octobre 2020)

Transfert tes contacts par Bluetooth, et tes photos via ton ordi.


----------



## Wally33 (31 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Transfert tes contacts par Bluetooth, et tes photos via ton ordi.


Merci
J’ai galéré comme un noob   pour la raison la plus con possible (mais inconnue des droidiens): il faut obligatoirement mettre sa SIM ds l’appareil pour le configurer........2h de perdue a croire que le mec m’avait vendu un iPhone grillé, d’ailleurs lui aussi stressait un max.


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2020)

Wally33 a dit:


> Je vais m'intéresser au backmarket


Très mauvaise expérience avec eux, iPhone grade Or ☛ 2 mois carte mère HS


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (31 Octobre 2020)

Wally33 a dit:


> Merci
> J’ai galéré comme un noob pour la raison la plus con possible (mais inconnue des droidiens): il faut obligatoirement mettre sa SIM ds l’appareil pour le configurer........2h de perdue a croire que le mec m’avait vendu un iPhone grillé, d’ailleurs lui aussi stressait un max.


C'est bizarre, moi je peux les configurer sans carte SIM pourtant.
L'essentiel, c'est que tu t'en ai sorti.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2020)

Non, un iPhone demande bien une carte SIM pour être configuré une fois remis a Zéro. Même une SIM non fonctionnel peut néanmoins fonctionner.


----------



## drs (2 Novembre 2020)

@gwen
Non la carte sim n’est pas nécessaire, enfin plus nécessaire pour être précis.
Je viens de le faire sur mon SE, remis à zéro et reconfiguré sans carte sim.
Par contre un accès internet via wifi est indispensable pour l’activation.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2020)

Ok, je ne savais pas, j'ai toujours eu besoin d'une SIM. mais c'est vrais que depuis mon iPhone 11 je n'ai pas eu besoin d'effacer d'appareil.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2020)

drs a dit:


> @gwen
> Non la carte sim n’est pas nécessaire, enfin plus nécessaire pour être précis.
> Je viens de le faire sur mon SE, remis à zéro et reconfiguré sans carte sim.
> Par contre un accès internet via wifi est indispensable pour l’activation.


Merci de cette information , je ne savais pas non plus


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (2 Novembre 2020)

L'accès à internet, c'est pour activer l'IPhone, l'IPhone vérifie qu'il n'est pas lié à un autre compte Apple, pour bloquer l'IPhone en cas de vol.


----------



## Wally33 (2 Novembre 2020)

Bizarre car dans mon cas (Iphone réinitialisé par l'ancien proprio) ça faisait 2h30 qu'il tournait sur la page "la configuration peut prendre plusieurs minutes"........et rien. J'avais le WIFI et bien connecté plus branché au secteur.
Lorsque le mec m'a dit "ça m'a fait pareil avec le XS de ma copine, met la carte SIM" j'ai éteins inséré et refait le démarrage et hop en 15min c'était réglé!

Maintenant je fouille le forum pour les chargeur, coques et autres sujets intéressants.


----------

